

The Wrong Way & Right Way to Apply For A Job - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/7518265396/the-right-way-wrong-way-to-apply-for-a-job#notes

======
ecaron
Using a system that's built for receiving job applications, like
JobScore/JobVite/Resumator, let's jobseekers communicate with you the way you
want to hear them.

Using the hacked-to-fit solution in LinkedIn to receive applications and
complaining about the quality is like using Facebook as your company's main
site and then complaining about the lack of control you have.

Also, you can't complain about how people apply for jobs if clicking the "View
Job" button makes you login first (Good luck pitching that requirement to
privacy-savvy people...) You'd think the former CEO of Jobster would know
better...

